# DAFV: Was nun?



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli



> *DAFV: Was nun?​*Kommentar und Fragen
> 
> *Der "neue" Verband*
> Nach allem was man hört, geht's ja irgendwie nicht richtig vorwärts beim DAFV.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Es war ja in den letzten Jahren bei VDSF und DAV wohl schon elend genug, sowohl was Arbeit für Angler wie Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und Finanzen anging..

Das scheint sich nun leider wohl mindestens genauso elend im (VDSF)DAFV fortzusetzen...

Wie lange das so weiter gutgehen kann, nachdem sich erste clever(er)e Landesverbände schon absetzen, da darf man getrost gespannt sein..


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Immerhin hat sich für wichtigere Dinge als für den (VDSF)DAFV und die Zukunft der Angler noch Zeit, frisch von heute:
http://www.happach-kasan.de/presse/pressemitteilungen/presse-single/?tx_ttnews[tt_news]=2261

Kein Wunder, dass sie rechtzeitig abreiste und in Abwesenheit für den (VDSF)DAFV ins DFV-Präsidium  gewählt werden musste.......


----------



## volkerm (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Politiker und Funktionäre haben die Welt mit ihrem gegenseitigen Schulterklopfen und Posten- Verteilung doch immer schon besser gemacht. Solltest gerade Du, Thomas, doch wissen.


----------



## Blauzahn (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Im Kern stimme ich dem Drängen nach Fakten zu,
jedoch sind für mich diese 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *clever(er)e Landesverbände*



nach wie vor scheinheilige Doppelmoralisten  #h

Schaun wir mal was die nächsten Wochen ans Tageslicht bringen.
Ich bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> nach wie vor scheinheilige Doppelmoralisten  #h
> 
> .


Sind ja auch Verbandler - was erwartest Du da (wirklich)??

Bis jetzt nehm ich da nur den LSFV-NDS aus..

Und nachdem, was da so aus Ulm erzählt wird, wird's eher schlimmer kommen, als selbst ich es befürchte..

Man darf gespannt sein.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Davon ab auch interessant:
Frau Dr. wurde trotz Abwesenheit ins Präsidium des DFV gewählt - wohl als Nachfolger des zurückgetretenen Uwe Schuller..

Der Anwalt Vollborn (Geschäftsführer vom LSFV-SH) ersetzt wohl den ebenfalls zurückgetretenen Ernst Labbow (Ex-Präsi vom LSFV-SH)..

*Trotz der Rechtskraft des (VDSF)DAFV sind aber die "alten Herren" der Altverbände, Markstein und Mohnert, nach unseren Infos NICHT zurückgetreten, sondern behalten ihre DFV-Präsidiumsposten!!!*


Wie diese Posten im DFV bisher von VDSF oder DAV ausgemauschelt wurden, ob da vorgeschlagen, abgestimmt, wenn ja in welchen Gremien oder doch (wohl am ehesten anzunehmen) die Delegierten jeweils einfach von den Altverbandspräsidien von oben bestimmt wurden, konnten wir noch nicht bis ins Letzte klären.

Dass es aber ja nach der Rechtskraft des (VDSF)DAFV dazu intern keinerlei Gespräche oder Abmachungen geben konnte, wer nun für den (VDSF)DAFV für diese Ämter nominiert wurde und auf welchem Wege das geschah, das muss jedem klar sein der weiß, dass sich das Präsidium das erste Mal nach Eintritt der Rechtskraft ja erst am 29.06. trifft..

Auch eine der vielen Fragen, die man wohl nie beantwortet bekommen wird..


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

PS:
Eben sowenig ist übrigens klar, ob und wann der (VDSF)DAFV die ausstehenden Beiträge für den DFV bezahlen wird, da zumindest der VDSF die vor (glaube ich) 1 oder 2 Jahren beschlossene Beitragserhöhung bisher wohl nicht bezahlt hat...


----------



## Knispel (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Eben sowenig ist übrigens klar, ob und wann der (VDSF)DAFV die ausstehenden Beiträge für den DFV bezahlen wird, da zumindest der VDSF die vor (glaube ich) 1 oder 2 Jahren beschlossene Beitragserhöhung bisher wohl nicht bezahlt hat...


 
Ist denn der DAFV denn überhaupt schon Mitglied da ? Es muss doch zumindest formell ein Aufnahmeantrag gestellt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Deswegen gabs ja die Satzungsänderung beim DFV - ja, ist er.


----------



## Deep Down (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Hauptsache sie hat die Amtsbezeichnung im Lebenslauf und kann sich und ihr Treiben für die Lobbyistin nun als Naturschützern verkaufen!

Das nennt sich (bereits) Zweckerreichung!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Die Eintragung ist nun komplett, auch der Umzug nach Berlin wurde mit Satzungsänderung etc. eingetragen.

Nun ist die letzte Ausredemöglichkeit weg, nun müssen sie Butter bei die Fische bringen, nun muss Frau Dr. "liefern"..


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Morgen treffen sich also die, die meinen über Angler herrschen zu dürfen, das neue Präsidium des (VDSF)DAFV in Berlin..

Um ihre Versprechen einzulösen???

Kassensturz sollte nach Aussagen von Frau Dr. schon im Mai gemacht sein, Programm schon im Juni stehen...

Trotz neuem Öffentlichkeitsreferenten hörte man bis dato davon rein gor nix - nicht nur wir nicht, übrigens.

Obwohl Rechtskraft des neuen Verbandes schon seit einem Monat besteht und damit auch die wirtschaftliche Einheit laut Verschmelzungsvertrag rückwirkend seit 01.01. 2013 gilt... 

Auch kein LV hat irgendwas von dem mitbekommen, was "die da oben" eigentlich alles so treiben....

Nach der Sitzung morgen wird dann sicherlich umgehend zumindest jeder LV informiert, Frau Dr. hat dann auf ihrer privaten und der Bundestagsseite auch endlich drinstehen, dass sie Präsidentin des (VDSF)DAFV ist (oder schämt sie sich dafür?), die Seiten der Altverbände werden mit einem Impressum garniert, das auch stimmt, die Neuverbandsseite endlich mit Inhalt gefüllt, die Finanzen werden aufgearbeitet sein (2012, inkl. GmbH, Grundstücke etc.), Entlastung des VDSF-Präsidiums für 2012 wird vorbereitet, die LV kriegen endlich  die Bilanz des DAV zur Eintragung zu sehen (Bilanzsumme laut Bauersfeld um 100.000 Euro - da hat jeder LV mehr..), es wird geschaut wie viel Geld jetzt für 2013 da ist und welche Geschäftsstelle welchen Aufgabenbereich bekommt und welches Geld ausgeben darf und ob das bisher alles 2013 richtig ablief, die 55 Cent werden an die DAV-LV zurück überwiesen, der Haushalt 2014 mit ca. 240.000 Zahlern weniger wird aufgestellt, die wichtigsten Programmpunkte (Wettfischen, zurücksetzen von Fischen, leichterer Zugang zum Angeln, Büro und Arbeit in Brüssel wenn England die EEA übernimmt statt Deutschland, etc. pp...) geklärt, die Abstimmung in und mit den LV darüber vorbereitet....

Kurzum:
Jetzt geht's vorwärts, wird zielgerichtet gearbeitet für Angler, diese werden informiert, mit ihnen wird diskutiert, die werden jetzt mitgenommen und alle LV und die Öffentlichkeit wird ab jetzt immer umgehend, schnell und vollständig informiert werden..

Glück auf.............


----------



## Honeyball (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nach der Sitzung morgen wird dann sicherlich umgehend zumindest jeder LV informiert, Frau Dr. hat dann auf ihrer privaten und der Bundestagsseite auch endlich drinstehen, dass sie Präsidentin des (VDSF)DAFV ist (oder schämt sie sich dafür?), die Seiten der Altverbände werden mit einem Impressum garniert, das auch stimmt, die Neuverbandsseite endlich mit Inhalt gefüllt, die Finanzen werden aufgearbeitet sein (2012, inkl. GmbH, Grundstücke etc.), Entlastung des VDSF-Präsidiums für 2012 wird vorbereitet, die LV kriegen endlich die Bilanz des DAV zur Eintragung zu sehen (Bilanzsumme laut Bauersfeld um 100.000 Euro - da hat jeder LV mehr..), es wird geschaut wie viel Geld jetzt für 2013 da ist und welche Geschäftsstelle welchen Aufgabenbereich bekommt und welches Geld ausgeben darf und ob das bisher alles 2013 richtig ablief, die 55 Cent werden an die DAV-LV zurück überwiesen, der Haushalt 2014 mit ca. 240.000 Zahlern weniger wird aufgestellt, die wichtigsten Programmpunkte (Wettfischen, zurücksetzen von Fischen, leichterer Zugang zum Angeln, Büro und Arbeit in Brüssel wenn England die EEA übernimmt statt Deutschland, etc. pp...) geklärt, die Abstimmung in und mit den LV darüber vorbereitet....
> 
> Kurzum:
> Jetzt geht's vorwärts, wird zielgerichtet gearbeitet für Angler, diese werden informiert, mit ihnen wird diskutiert, die werden jetzt mitgenommen und alle LV und die Öffentlichkeit wird ab jetzt immer umgehend, schnell und vollständig informiert werden..
> ...




|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|kopfkrat
Du weißt doch hoffentlich, dass nicht nur der Handel sondern auch der Konsum von bewusstseinsverwirrenden Drogen nach dem Betäubungsmittelgesetz verboten ist!?!?!
Diese Aussagen von Dir würde jedes Gericht sogar als Beweismittel anerkennen. |rolleyes:m

Es gab Anfang des 19. Jahrhunderts mal zwei Brüder, die solche Geschichten gesammelt und veröffentlicht haben (s. hier)...:m


----------



## Knispel (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Morgen treffen sich also die, die meinen über Angler herrschen zu dürfen, das neue Präsidium des (VDSF)DAFV in Berlin..
> 
> Um ihre Versprechen einzulösen???
> 
> ...


 
Jau Thomas - und ich bin schwanger von der Weihnachtsfrau .... |muahah:|rotwerden|rotwerden
Wenn die ünerhaupt mit den Themen an die Öffenlichkeit gehen. Es werden m.E. nur die "richtigen Angler" also die, die organisiert sind informiert. Vom Bund - über Land - Kreis - Bezirk - Verein . Allen anderen hat das nicht zu interessieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Was mich auch noch interessiert, nachdem sich nun das Präsidium das erste Mal trifft seit Rechtskraft und *nach* dem ersten Fischereitag in Ulm mit Wahlen zum DFV-Präsidium:
Wer hat eigentlich im (VDSF)DAFV entschieden, mit wem, auf welcher Grundlage, wer von denen vom (VDSF)DAFV ins DFV-Präsidium gewählt wurde???

Oder fielen Vollborn und Frau Dr. da auf einmal vom Himmel??

Warum nur Ex-VDSFler und kein Ex-DAVler??

Warum sind da Mohnert und Markstein noch nicht zurückgetreten von ihren DFV-Posten, da die zwei ja nun keine Funktion mehr haben im (VDSF)DAFV??

Warum lässt sich das der (VDSF)DAFV gefallen oder wollen die das gar so, dass die alten Herren da weitermachen (dürfen)??


----------



## Sharpo (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Morgen treffen sich also die, die meinen über Angler herrschen zu dürfen, das neue Präsidium des (VDSF)DAFV in Berlin..
> 
> Um ihre Versprechen einzulösen???
> 
> ...



Yeah...wir steigern das Bruttosozialprodukt...es wird wieder in die Hände gespuckt.

|jump:


----------



## Sharpo (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was mich auch noch interessiert, nachdem sich nun das Präsidium das erste Mal trifft seit Rechtskraft und *nach* dem ersten Fischereitag in Ulm mit Wahlen zum DFV-Präsidium:
> Wer hat eigentlich im (VDSF)DAFV entschieden, mit wem, auf welcher Grundlage, wer von denen vom (VDSF)DAFV ins DFV-Präsidium gewählt wurde???
> 
> Oder fielen Vollborn und Frau Dr. da auf einmal vom Himmel??
> ...




a)Mitglieder im DFV haben diese Personen gewählt.
b) Ich vermute,der DAFV hat damit überhaupt nichts zu tun.
Und somit muss der DAFV auch nicht darüber abstimmen.

Mal die Satzung des DFV lesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Aber der DAFV sollte ja wohl irgendwie entscheiden, wen sie da drin haben wollen und das absprechen vorher, oder?

Oder wäre es zielführende Verbandsarbeit, einfach unabgesprochen da irgendwelche Leute reinwählen  zu lassen??

So blöde sind die doch nicht, oder??

Naja, was weiss ich schon, die werden schon wissen was sie tun und uns alle nach der Sitzung morgen vollumfänglich aufklären und zielführend voranschreiten...

Nun haben sie ja die gewünschte Einheitspartei - ääääh, Einheitsverband...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Davon ab stehen die beiden Altverbände beim DFV ja eh noch in der Kreide, weil die (zumindest der VDSF) die beschlossene Beitragserhöhung einfach nicht bezahlt haben.

In wieweit das der (VDSF)DAFV nun nachgeholt hat und auch die meines Wissens am 15.06. fällige zweite Tranche der Beiträge für 2013 bezahlt hat und somit überhaupt berechtigt war abzustimmen, weiss ich noch nicht.

Das  ist ja aber letztlich DFV - Sache, ob die sich vom (VDSF)DAFV auf der Nase rumtanzen lassen bezüglich Personal und Beiträgen.

Aber neben vielem anderen eben auch nach wie vor eine der offenen Fragen..

Aber ab morgen geht's ja nun aber endlich richtig vorwärts beim (VDSF)DAFV!!

Es wird beschlossen, informiert, diskutiert und mitgenommen und  das Geld der Angler endlich für Lobbyarbeit statt nur für Verwaltung und Spesen eingesetzt - nun geht's vorwärts!!!


----------



## Tricast (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Endlich!!! Deine Worte in Gottes Gehörgang.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## gründler (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Ich hatte es schon mal erwähnt.

Man nehme eine Leber/Lunge....etc.,schmeiße diese auf einen Acker und setzt sich in seinen einstand. (Grüße an die Jagdkollegen hier )

Am anfang kommen 20-25 Rabenartige und fressen alle zusammen gemütlich an der schmackhaften Leber,die Leber wird aber kleiner und kleiner.Und auf einmal,ja wie von Geisterhand fangen die Rabenartigen an sich zu fetzen sich zu vertreiben...usw.

Das wird immer schlimmer je kleiner die Leber wird,irgendwann geben etliche Rabenartige auf und suchen das weite weil sie zu unterlegen sind,oder die Schnauze voll 
Nun werden es immer weniger die sich um die reste kloppen.Bis dann zum schluß nur noch 1-2 Rabenartige übrig sind und diese sich die Leberreste gemütlich teilen bis wirklich alles weg ist.



Glaubt ihr nicht??? Probiert es mal aus. 


Ps: Man kann natürlich vorher mal nen paar Ansprechen und finger krum machen,ändert aber nix an der Sache selbst.


#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Der Erfolgsbericht nach dem Wochenende könnte z. B. so lauten:


> Wir haben lange ohne weitere Ergebnisse diskutiert...
> 
> Wir wollen weiterhin keine Kormorane und keine kleine Wasserkraft...
> 
> ...


----------



## wolkenkrieger (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Sorry für's OT aber das interessiert mich jetzt wirklich mal 



gründler schrieb:


> Ps: Man kann natürlich vorher mal nen paar Ansprechen



Ich würde das gern mal probieren ... aber:

Wie spricht man die an? Muss ich Siezen, darf ich Duzen oder gibt es da eine spezielle Anrede, die zu verwenden ist? Und: wenn ich die anbrabbel, verpieseln die sich dann nicht, bevor ich schießen kann? ;+|supergri


----------



## Deep Down (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Kannst es ja mal mit "Petri Heil" versuchen!

Beim Finger krümmen dann nicht vergessen zu sagen: "Mit sportlichen Grüßen!"


----------



## gründler (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Sorry für's OT aber das interessiert mich jetzt wirklich mal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich sprech ja schon an wenn der Knall noch nicht hörbar ist ^^

Ansonsten:
Nicht Mucken,ruhig bleiben,Herzschlag runter fahren,und dann ruhig Abkommen,und Nein die verpieseln sich danach ganz bestimmt nicht.Und sollten sie das vorher tun,man kann auch auf flüchtige Stücke gut Abkommen,bißchen vorhalten dann past das.


#hlg


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Leute, Leute, hier geht's  nicht um Jagen und Jäger, sondern um Angeln und Angler...

*HEUTE* also treffen sich also die, die meinen über Angler herrschen zu dürfen, das neue Präsidium des (VDSF)DAFV in Berlin..

Um ihre Versprechen einzulösen???

Kassensturz sollte nach Aussagen von Frau Dr. schon im Mai gemacht sein, Programm schon im Juni stehen...

Trotz neuem Öffentlichkeitsreferenten hörte man bis dato davon rein gor nix - nicht nur wir nicht, übrigens.

Obwohl Rechtskraft des neuen Verbandes schon seit einem Monat besteht und damit auch die wirtschaftliche Einheit laut Verschmelzungsvertrag rückwirkend seit 01.01. 2013 gilt... 

Auch kein LV hat irgendwas von dem mitbekommen, was "die da oben" eigentlich alles so treiben....

Mich würde ebenfalls interessieren - das werden wir wohl erfahren nun - ob da auch der Geschäftsführer und Personal der Geschäftsstelle des VDSF anwesend sein wird, da das ja wohl in den Räumen des DAV stattfinden wird und Geschäftsführer und Personal des Ex-DAV.

Um auch die Arbeit der Geschäftsstellen angesichts der Doppelstruktur vernünftig zu koordinieren - oder ist vielleicht nur der Ex-DAV-GF beratend anwesend und niemand aus Offenbach??

Nach der Sitzung heute wird dann sicherlich umgehend zumindest jeder LV informiert, Frau Dr. hat dann auf ihrer privaten und der Bundestagsseite auch endlich drinstehen, dass sie Präsidentin des (VDSF)DAFV ist (oder schämt sie sich dafür?), die Seiten der Altverbände werden mit einem Impressum garniert, das auch stimmt, die Neuverbandsseite endlich mit Inhalt gefüllt, die Finanzen werden aufgearbeitet sein (2012, inkl. GmbH, Grundstücke etc.), Entlastung des VDSF-Präsidiums für 2012 wird vorbereitet, die LV kriegen endlich die Bilanz des DAV zur Eintragung zu sehen (Bilanzsumme laut Bauersfeld um 100.000 Euro - da hat jeder LV mehr..), es wird geschaut wie viel Geld jetzt für 2013 da ist und welche Geschäftsstelle welchen Aufgabenbereich bekommt und welches Geld ausgeben darf und ob das bisher alles 2013 richtig ablief, die 55 Cent werden an die DAV-LV zurück überwiesen, der Haushalt 2014 mit ca. 240.000 Zahlern weniger wird aufgestellt, die wichtigsten Programmpunkte (Wettfischen, zurücksetzen von Fischen, leichterer Zugang zum Angeln, Büro und Arbeit in Brüssel wenn England die EEA übernimmt statt Deutschland, etc. pp...) geklärt, die Abstimmung in und mit den LV darüber vorbereitet....

Was mich auch noch interessiert, nachdem sich nun das Präsidium das erste Mal trifft seit Rechtskraft und nach dem ersten Fischereitag in Ulm mit Wahlen zum DFV-Präsidium:
Wer hat eigentlich im (VDSF)DAFV entschieden, mit wem, auf welcher Grundlage, wer von denen vom (VDSF)DAFV ins DFV-Präsidium gewählt wurde???

Oder fielen Vollborn und Frau Dr. da auf einmal vom Himmel??

Warum nur Ex-VDSFler und kein Ex-DAVler??

Warum sind da Mohnert und Markstein noch nicht zurückgetreten von ihren DFV-Posten, da die zwei ja nun keine Funktion mehr haben im (VDSF)DAFV??

Warum lässt sich das der (VDSF)DAFV gefallen oder wollen die das gar so, dass die alten Herren da weitermachen (dürfen)?? 



Kurzum:
*Jetzt geht's vorwärts, wird zielgerichtet gearbeitet für Angler, diese werden informiert, mit ihnen wird diskutiert, die werden jetzt mitgenommen und alle LV und die Öffentlichkeit wird ab jetzt immer umgehend, schnell und vollständig informiert werden..

Glück auf............. *


----------



## Knispel (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Alles wird bleiben wie es war - alle werden vor vollendete Tatsachen gestellt, schreien "Hurra" und feiern das als großen Erfolg der Verschmelzung - "DEUTSCHLAND EINIG ANGLERLAND" ( wenn da nich einige kleine Dörfer wären .... )


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Davon ab scheint sich Frau Dr. immer noch zu schämen, dass sie Präsidentin des (VDSF)DAFV geworden ist - Oder sie hat eben nur nicht richtig Zeit für Angler, so im Bundestagswahlkampf. 
Und wird dann heute regeln, dass zukünftig alles das Präsidium oder die GF  die Arbeit machen sollen und sie nur ein bisschen repräsentieren will??

Denn weder ist auf ihrer Seite der Termin heute eingetragen unter "Termine", noch überhaupt ihre Präsidentschaft unter "Ehrenamtliche Tätigkeiten" noch Angeln unter "Hobbies"..


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Nun  bin ich mal gespannt was gestern rauskam und wie schnell informiert wird...


----------



## mathei (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

pfeifen denn keine spatzen


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

watt seid ihr neugierig - nu lasst doch den neuen Verband mal zeigen, wie gut sie sind und wie schnell sie informieren ...


----------



## Honeyball (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

OK, lass mich raten....|kopfkrat
Mitte August????#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

2016, oder was??

Defätisten...

Die legen jetzt richtig los....

Ihr werdet sehen..


----------



## mathei (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

genau. das vertrauen ist da.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Vielleicht haben die Defätisten doch recht (wäre schade) - Bis jetzt immer noch null Infos von der Präsidiumssitzung.

Frau Dr. hat immer noch nicht auf ihren Seiten stehen, dass sie Präsidentin des DAFV ist (weder auf der Bundestagsseite noch auf ihrer privaten).

Die beiden Altverbandsseiten werden scheinbar gar nicht mehr gepflegt.

Weder Neuigkeiten von der Sitzung noch sonst was in den letzten Wochen.

Noch nicht mal die Impressen wurden geändert.

Auf der neuen Seite vom DAFV ist auch nix zu finden (www.dafv.de) außer der alten Pressemeldung, dass seit über einem Monat Rechtskraft besteht.

Und das trotz zweier Geschäftsstellen, 2 Geschäftsführern, einem Referenten für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und einer Politikern als Präsidentin, die eigentlich wissen müsste, dass man ohne Information und Mitnahme da nix hinkriegen kann - vor allem wenn so viele LV an so vielem zweifeln.

Weder Infos zu den Finanzen (Kassensturz war für Mai versprochen), noch zum Programm (sollte im Juni fertig sein), noch zu weiterem Vorgehen und Planungen....

Das interessiert ja nicht nur mich, auch die LV haben dazu bisher keine Infos gekriegt. 

Ich find diese Art Öffentlichkeitsarbeit nicht gerade zielführend...........


.


----------



## Knispel (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Thomas das stimmt so aber nicht !
Zumindest der Referent für´s Süßwasserfischen hat im "einig Anglerland" doch angekündigt, dass in Zukunft wieder Wettfischen nach internationalen Standart stattfinden und diese auch finanziert werden. Das ist doch schon einmal etwas, womit keiner gerechnet hätte !
(Nur scheint Herr Q. nach dieser Ankündigung spurlos verschwunden zu sein, man hört und sieht nichts mehr von ihm ... )


----------



## Sharpo (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Thomas das stimmt so aber nicht !
> Zumindest der Referent für´s Süßwasserfischen hat im "einig Anglerland" doch angekündigt, dass in Zukunft wieder Wettfischen nach internationalen Standart stattfinden und diese auch finanziert werden. Das ist doch schon einmal etwas, womit keiner gerechnet hätte !
> (Nur scheint Herr Q. nach dieser Ankündigung spurlos verschwunden zu sein, man hört und sieht nichts mehr von ihm ... )




Knispel....Hegefischen,nicht Wettfischen.
Denn dies ist nach den Fischereiverordnungen irgendwie nicht gestattet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Geht ja um die internationalen Wettkämpfe wie jetzt die gerade stattgefundene EM..

Hat ja aber nix damit zu tun, dass der neue Verband in punkto Information und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit genauso handelt bis jetzt wie vorher die beiden Altverbände - nämlich gar nicht.

Und weder LV noch Angler noch die Öffentlichkeit informiert über die Sitzung am Samstag - und da dies die erste nach Rechtskrafteintritt war und so vieles offensteht, finde ich das einfach nur peinlich.....


----------



## Knispel (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Und immer noch nichts gehört, nichts veröffentlicht - wie gesagt das Schweigen im Lande ? Ich habe bald das dumme Gefühl, die Infopolitik hat sich nicht geändert, schade eigentlich dass die ehemaligen DAV´ler da jetzt mitmachen. Aber auf Seiten außerhalb des DAFV und auf Facebook soll ja nauch Aussagen eines Präsidiumsmitglied kräftig informiert werden. Nur - ich habe gar kein Facebook ( will ich auch nicht ) und die anderen Seiten hab ich noch nicht gefunden


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Auch noch nix gehört....
Auch bei den LV kam noch gar nix an..
Nur peinlich für den Laden.......


----------



## mathei (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Und immer noch nichts gehört, nichts veröffentlicht - wie gesagt *das Schweigen im Lande* ?


oder das schweigen der lämmer.
vielleicht auf dem weg zur schlachtbank.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

2 Geschäftsstellen, 2 - 3 Geschäftsführer, 1 Öffentlichkeitsreferent - und nicht mal in der Lage zeitnah wenigstens ihre LV-Präsidien zu unterrichten?

Ich hab in den letzten Tagen mit vielen LV-Präsidenten und GF telefoniert, da sind selbst unter den (ehemaligen?) Befürwortern der (Kon)Fusion immer mehr, die das nicht mehr nachvollziehen können. Die warten ja auch alle drauf zu erfahren, wie  das jetzt weitergehen soll. 

Seit März weiss man, dass die Fusion kommt, seit über einem Monat Rechtskraft - und nichts, nicht ein Wort, eine Silbe zu Organisation, Finanzierung, Programm und Zielen und den Weg dahin - geschweige denn Mitnahme oder Diskussion oder Einbeziehung wenigstens der LV-Präsidien......

Dass Angler wieder nicht gefragt oder informiert werden, das wird sicher eher weniger Menschen wundern...........

Aber die organisierten Angelfischer werden schon wissen, warum sie solche BV bezahlen.

Das ist bezüglich Information und Kommunikation ja jetzt schon elender als bei den Altverbänden ........

Glückwunsch (VDSF)DAFV - "erstklassige" Arbeit(?)!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Nachtrag:
Auf der VDSF-Seite (www.VDSF.de) wurde das letzte Mal was im Februar aktualisiert.

Auf der DAV-Seite (www.Anglerverband.com) wohl Ende Mai.

Die Letzte "Meldung" auf der (VDSF)DAFV-Seite (www.DAFV.de) ist vom 05. Juni - Eintritt der Rechtskraft..

Frau Dr. scheint sich immer noch zu schämen, bei dem Haufen Präsidentin zu sein. 

Denn weder auf der Bundestagsseite noch auf ihrer privaten führt sie das an:
http://www.bundestag.de/bundestag/abgeordnete17/biografien/H/happach_kasan_christel.html

http://www.happach-kasan.de/persoenliches/lebenslauf/

Alles einfach nur peinlich für die Damen und Herren in den Geschäftsstellen und im Präsidium und bei den Referenten...

Und für die Landesverbände, die das immer noch so mitmachen und finanzieren...

Schämt euch, so das Geld der Angler zu verschleudern, statt endlich was für sie zu tun................


----------



## Sharpo (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Die LV Präsidenten u.GF brauchen sich nicht zu beklagen.
Die haben es doch so gewollt und Frau Dr. einstimmig gewählt nach dem man die Fusion durchdrückte incl. Umfaller etc..

Alles nur Maulhelden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die LV Präsidenten u.GF brauchen sich nicht zu beklagen..



Sag ich doch:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> *Alles einfach nur peinlich *für die Damen und Herren in den Geschäftsstellen und im Präsidium und bei den Referenten...
> 
> *Und für die Landesverbände,* die das immer noch so mitmachen und finanzieren...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Und weiterhin die Peinlichkeit der Nichtkommunikation des Bundesverbandes, selbst mit den eigenen Leuten der LV...

Frau Dr. verweigert sich also nicht nur Medien, sondern auch ihren eigenen  LV......

Elender als selbst ich erwartet habe...


----------



## Knispel (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Die haben bestimmt auf Facebook oder eine uns nicht bekannte Seite einen Info - Fluss eingerichtet ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*



> einen Info - Fluss


eher wohl alles jetzt endgültig vertrocknet.........


----------



## Deep Down (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Was beschwert Ihr Euch? Frau Dr. hat doch schon längts erreicht, was sie wollte. Eine Zierde in Ihrem Lebenslauf, die der bloßen Maskierung des tatsächlichen Strebens im Interesse Ihrer Freunde dient!


----------



## Blauzahn (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Es geht "vorwärts"
nun hat man es geschafft, die Satzung des neuen Verbandes auf die Internetpräsenz zu stellen
http://www.dafv.de/satzung_dafv.pdf

Wenn das weiter so zügig läuft, gibts dann wohl 2014 die Positionen / Standpunkte zu lesen...


----------



## angler1996 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Es geht "vorwärts"
> nun hat man es geschafft, die Satzung des neuen Verbandes auf die Internetpräsenz zu stellen
> http://www.dafv.de/satzung_dafv.pdf
> 
> Wenn das weiter so zügig läuft, gibts dann wohl 2014 die Positionen / Standpunkte zu lesen...


 
Geschwindigkeit ist keine Hexerei|supergri

Überstürzt Euch nicht in Berlin oder wo auch immer, die Orientierung am Gespräch 2er Angler ist vollkommen passend:c
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*



> Es geht "vorwärts"
> nun hat man es geschafft, die Satzung des neuen Verbandes auf die Internetpräsenz zu stellen


*Mein Gott, Frau Dr. schaltet auf Lichtgeschwindigkeit - ach nee, müssen ja andere machen.

Da sie im Baltikum unterwegs bei ihr wichtigeren Dingen als dem (VDSF)DAFV..............*

Da wird's nicht mehr lange dauern, bis sie die weiteren offenen Fragen auch klären  (lassen) wird..........

Davon ab scheint sich Frau Dr. immer noch zu schämen, dass sie Präsidentin des (VDSF)DAFV geworden ist - Oder sie hat eben nur nicht richtig Zeit für Angler, so im Bundestagswahlkampf. 
Und wird dann regeln, dass zukünftig alles das Präsidium oder die GF die Arbeit machen sollen und sie nur ein bisschen repräsentieren will??

Denn weder ist auf ihrer Seite der Termin der Sitzung am 29.  eingetragen unter "Termine", noch überhaupt ihre Präsidentschaft unter "Ehrenamtliche Tätigkeiten" noch Angeln unter "Hobbies".. 

Kassensturz sollte nach Aussagen von Frau Dr. schon im Mai gemacht sein, Programm schon im Juni stehen...

Trotz neuem Öffentlichkeitsreferenten hörte man bis dato davon rein gor nix - nicht nur wir nicht, übrigens.

Obwohl Rechtskraft des neuen Verbandes schon seit einem Monat besteht und damit auch die wirtschaftliche Einheit laut Verschmelzungsvertrag rückwirkend seit 01.01. 2013 gilt... 

Auch kein LV hat irgendwas von dem mitbekommen, was "die da oben" eigentlich alles so treiben....

Mich würde ebenfalls interessieren - das werden wir wohl erfahren nun - ob da auch der Geschäftsführer und Personal der Geschäftsstelle des VDSF anwesend sein wird, da das ja wohl in den Räumen des DAV stattfinden wird und Geschäftsführer und Personal des Ex-DAV.

Um auch die Arbeit der Geschäftsstellen angesichts der Doppelstruktur vernünftig zu koordinieren - oder ist vielleicht nur der Ex-DAV-GF beratend anwesend und niemand aus Offenbach??

Nach der Sitzung heute wird dann sicherlich umgehend zumindest jeder LV informiert, Frau Dr. hat dann auf ihrer privaten und der Bundestagsseite auch endlich drinstehen, dass sie Präsidentin des (VDSF)DAFV ist (oder schämt sie sich dafür?), die Seiten der Altverbände werden mit einem Impressum garniert, das auch stimmt, die Neuverbandsseite endlich mit Inhalt gefüllt, die Finanzen werden aufgearbeitet sein (2012, inkl. GmbH, Grundstücke etc.), Entlastung des VDSF-Präsidiums für 2012 wird vorbereitet, die LV kriegen endlich die Bilanz des DAV zur Eintragung zu sehen (Bilanzsumme laut Bauersfeld um 100.000 Euro - da hat jeder LV mehr..), es wird geschaut wie viel Geld jetzt für 2013 da ist und welche Geschäftsstelle welchen Aufgabenbereich bekommt und welches Geld ausgeben darf und ob das bisher alles 2013 richtig ablief, die 55 Cent werden an die DAV-LV zurück überwiesen, der Haushalt 2014 mit ca. 240.000 Zahlern weniger wird aufgestellt, die wichtigsten Programmpunkte (Wettfischen, zurücksetzen von Fischen, leichterer Zugang zum Angeln, Büro und Arbeit in Brüssel wenn England die EEA übernimmt statt Deutschland, etc. pp...) geklärt, die Abstimmung in und mit den LV darüber vorbereitet....

Was mich auch noch interessiert, nachdem sich nun das Präsidium das erste Mal trifft seit Rechtskraft und nach dem ersten Fischereitag in Ulm mit Wahlen zum DFV-Präsidium:
Wer hat eigentlich im (VDSF)DAFV entschieden, mit wem, auf welcher Grundlage, wer von denen vom (VDSF)DAFV ins DFV-Präsidium gewählt wurde???

Oder fielen Vollborn und Frau Dr. da auf einmal vom Himmel??

Warum nur Ex-VDSFler und kein Ex-DAVler??

Warum sind da Mohnert und Markstein noch nicht zurückgetreten von ihren DFV-Posten, da die zwei ja nun keine Funktion mehr haben im (VDSF)DAFV??

Warum lässt sich das der (VDSF)DAFV gefallen oder wollen die das gar so, dass die alten Herren da weitermachen (dürfen)?? 

Auf der neuen Seite vom DAFV ist auch nix zu finden (www.dafv.de) außer der alten Pressemeldung, dass seit über einem Monat Rechtskraft besteht und der Satzung.

Und das trotz zweier Geschäftsstellen, 2 Geschäftsführern, einem Referenten für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und einer Politikern als Präsidentin, die eigentlich wissen müsste, dass man ohne Information und Mitnahme da nix hinkriegen kann - vor allem wenn so viele LV an so vielem zweifeln.

Weder Infos zu den Finanzen (Kassensturz war für Mai versprochen), noch zum Programm (sollte im Juni fertig sein), noch zu weiterem Vorgehen und Planungen....

Das interessiert ja nicht nur mich, auch die LV haben dazu bisher keine Infos gekriegt. 

Ich find diese Art Öffentlichkeitsarbeit nicht gerade zielführend...........

2 Geschäftsstellen, 2 - 3 Geschäftsführer, 1 Öffentlichkeitsreferent - und nicht mal in der Lage zeitnah wenigstens ihre LV-Präsidien zu unterrichten?

Ich hab in den letzten Tagen mit vielen LV-Präsidenten und GF telefoniert, da sind selbst unter den (ehemaligen?) Befürwortern der (Kon)Fusion immer mehr, die das nicht mehr nachvollziehen können. Die warten ja auch alle drauf zu erfahren, wie das jetzt weitergehen soll. 

Seit März weiss man, dass die Fusion kommt, seit über einem Monat Rechtskraft - und nichts, nicht ein Wort, eine Silbe zu Organisation, Finanzierung, Programm und Zielen und den Weg dahin - geschweige denn Mitnahme oder Diskussion oder Einbeziehung wenigstens der LV-Präsidien......

Dass Angler wieder nicht gefragt oder informiert werden, das wird sicher eher weniger Menschen wundern...........

Aber die organisierten Angelfischer werden schon wissen, warum sie solche BV bezahlen.

Das ist bezüglich Information und Kommunikation ja jetzt schon elender als bei den Altverbänden ........

Glückwunsch (VDSF)DAFV - "erstklassige" Arbeit(?)!! 

*Und weiterhin die Peinlichkeit der Nichtkommunikation des Bundesverbandes, selbst mit den eigenen Leuten der LV...

Frau Dr. verweigert sich also nicht nur Medien, sondern auch ihren eigenen LV......

Elender als selbst ich erwartet habe... *


----------



## Blauzahn (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Warum kopierst du immer ellenlange Texte in deine Antworten?

Man kommt sich immer so "benutzt" vor, wenn du in eine/deine Antwort bereits Geschriebenes und Verstandenes hineinkopierst....


----------



## wolkenkrieger (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

René, lass den alten Mann doch machen - bei beginnenden altersbedingten Gedächtsnisausfällen hilft nur ständiges Wiederholen bereits Erlerntem vor dem endgültigen Vergessen :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

So ist es -  besser manche Dinge immer wieder auf die Tagesordnung bringen, bevor die Bundesverbandler es evtl. noch schaffen, das einfach wegzuschieben und totzuschweigen und viele LV lieber einfach zahlen und schweigen statt nachfragen...


----------



## Werner1 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch angelnde Politiker, die dann wenigstens wissen, um was es geht.
> Da muss man ja nicht unbedingt eines der schlechtesten Angebote auf dem Markt nehmen ....


 
die Frage ist ob es andere Angebote auf dem Markt gab...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Offtopic, darf ich leider nicht anworten (ja, es gab andere, die wollten aber, dass sich die Verbandler vorher inhaltlich einigen - da die dazu bis heute unfähig sind, haben sie lieber Frau Dr. genommen..)..


----------



## volkerm (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Alles wies war; Leute ohne fundiertes Fachwissen über Seilschaften in ein Amt gehieft. Gerade (auch) darum läuft so viel schief. Das ist jetzt sicher OT, von mir aus löscht es, zählt aber zu meinem Fachbereich: In allen größeren Bausachen in D geht's vor den Baum, terminlich wie finanziell. Weil auch dort das Zepter bei Leuten liegt, die schlicht fachlich überfordert sind, und das ist noch sehr vorsichtig formuliert.


----------



## Werner1 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Offtopic, darf ich leider nicht anworten (ja, es gab andere, die wollten aber, dass sich die Verbandler vorher inhaltlich einigen - da die dazu bis heute unfähig sind, haben sie lieber Frau Dr. genommen..)..



tja, dann ist es eine Katastrophe und wahrscheinlich keine Besserung in Sicht (das hatte ich bis gerade eben noch gehofft).


----------



## Blauzahn (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Nun, da wir grad bei OT sind,
darf ich auch mal 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Offtopic, darf ich leider nicht anworten (ja, es gab andere, die wollten aber, dass sich die Verbandler vorher inhaltlich einigen - da die dazu bis heute unfähig sind, haben sie lieber Frau Dr. genommen..)..



Das Problem ist nicht das irgendwer nicht in der Lage ist zu tun was sinnvoll ist.
Das System, respektive die unterschiedlichen Systeme und auch die höchst unterschiedlichen Auffassungen vom Angeln, verhindern ein zielgerichtetes Vorwärtskommen.
Befindlichkeiten a'la -> *der hat mich nicht gefragt, deswegen bin ich dagegen*, 
oder -> *das haben wir doch immer so gemacht, das wird nicht geändert*....
der Klassiker schlechthin -> *was interessiert mich der BV, in meinem LV ist alles Bestens*...
sind das Geschwür am Arxxx



			
				Francis Picabia schrieb:
			
		

> Unser Kopf ist rund, damit das Denken seine Richtung wechseln kann.



PS: Wer nun nach Francis Picabia im AB sucht, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen 

#h


----------



## volkerm (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Blauzahn, Du hast sicher mehr Einblick, als die meisten hier- nur- was pragmatisch tun?


----------



## Ossipeter (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Wer durchschlägt den gordischen Knoten?
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gordischer_Knoten
und hat die Kraft und die Lauterbarkeit, das bis in die Basis runterzubringen?
Akzeptanz vorausgesetzt!


----------



## Blauzahn (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Servus volkerma



volkerma schrieb:


> Blauzahn, Du hast sicher mehr Einblick, als die meisten hier- nur- was pragmatisch tun?



ich bin mittlerweile an dem Punkt, dass man nichts tun kann, ausser von unten - an der Basis - (was ich schon länger versuche), dermaßen auf den Busch zu hauen, Kräfte zu bündeln und die, für das Desaster verantwortlichen Strukturen zu zerschlagen.
Das gilt für beide Seiten...

Im Grunde wollen wir alle nur unserem schönen Hobby mit all seinen Facetten nachgehen und das sollten wir gemeinsam irgendwie auf die Reihe bekommen.
Egal was da irgendwo, von irgendwem vorgeschrieben wird.

Naturschutzverbände haben, im Vergleich zur Anglerschaft, verschwindend geringe Mitgliederzahlen und reissen einiges mehr, als wir das bisher zustande gebracht haben...
Die sind sich einig und gehen professioneller ans Werk.

Wir dagegen diskutieren über Nachtangelverbot, Setzkescher, Wettkampfangeln, Catch & Release, angedrückte Widerhaken, Karpfenstühle mit grünen oder roten Beinen, Futterboote, zwei oder drei Ruten, lebende Köderfische, tote Würmer, blablabla...

Einfach raus aus dem Trott und ein paar Pfeiffen in die Wüste geschickt.
Engagiert euch, macht mit!
Und... die Ausrede - "aber ich habe für sowas keine Zeit" kann man sich kneifen....
Wer Zeit hat, im Anglerboard zu diskutieren, findet auch die Zeit sich einzubringen.
(Den Schuh sollte sich jeder anziehen, 
wenn er denn passt)

#h

René

PS: Einblick habe ich nicht mehr oder weniger als andere hier...
Es kommt nur drauf an wie man damit umgeht


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*

Naja, der gordische Knoten wurde von einem Helden zerschlagen, nicht von Rollatorfahrern.

In einem verrotteten System, in dem "die da oben" altersstarrsinig bzw. unbelehrbar sind, wird sich da wohl eher kein geeigneter Kandidat finden, befürchte ich,.

Von innen passiert da nix - jedenfalls nix Gutes für Angler...........

Über Jahrzehnte bewiesen.......



PS.
Habe die Beiträge hierher verschoben, da sie hier besser passen als im Wahlprüfsteinthread.


----------



## Sharpo (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Servus volkerma
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man kann min. diverse Petitionen online unterschreiben und wenn man organisiert ist, zur Versammlung seines Vereins gehen.


----------



## angler1996 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bundestagswahl: Angler wollens wissen - Der Wahlprüfstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, der gordische Knoten wurde von einem Helden zerschlagen, nicht von Rollatorfahrern.
> 
> In einem verrotteten System, in dem "die da oben" altersstarrsinig bzw. unbelehrbar sind, wird sich da wohl eher kein geeigneter Kandidat finden, befürchte ich,.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, aber das ist kein Beweis, sondern ein Rückblick in die Geschichte. Und um Deinen Gedanke zu Ende zu führen, nein an an einen " Messias" ( sorry falls ich jemand daran stößt)
der kommt und von oben / außen radikal was zum Positiven ändert, glaube ich nicht. Es wird wohl Blauzahn's aufgezeigter Weg werden, auch wenns dauert.
Und mitmachen kann da jeder und auch im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten und vorhandener Zeit,
Gruß A.


----------



## antonio (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

löffelschnitzer, der weg wird aber in der praxis nicht funktionieren.
in der theorie wird dies zwar möglich sein aber eben in der praxis nicht, dazu bekommen viel zu wenige den a... hoch und das machen sich die da oben zu nutze.
dazu sind die strukturen viel zu eingefahren, und kleinere "revolten" werden niedergeschmettert bzw gleich im keime erstickt, wie eben auch in der vergangenheit.
die einzige reale möglichkeit sehe ich persönlich in den kündigungen der lv.
dann hat sich der bv erledigt.
und dann könnte man probieren etwas neues aufzubauen.
die karre sitzt zu tief im dreck.

antonio


----------



## Blauzahn (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*



antonio schrieb:


> die einzige reale möglichkeit sehe ich persönlich in den kündigungen der lv.
> dann hat sich der bv erledigt.
> und dann könnte man probieren etwas neues aufzubauen.
> die karre sitzt zu tief im dreck.
> ...



Funktioniert auch nicht, denn wenn es nach einem Zerplatzen des DAFV einen neuen Anlauf gibt, geht das genauso in die Binsen..
weil die Akteure die Gleichen wie jetzt auch sind!


----------



## antonio (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

diese akteure müßten vorher eben auch weg.

antonio


----------



## Sharpo (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*



antonio schrieb:


> diese akteure müßten vorher eben auch weg.
> 
> antonio




Und die Vorstände in den Angelvereinen auch.....

Nu sind alle weg.



Was jetzt?


----------



## Zoddl (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nu sind alle weg.
> 
> 
> 
> Was jetzt?



Wird wohl zum Warten auf


angler1996 schrieb:


> ... einen " Messias" ( sorry falls ich jemand daran stößt)
> der kommt und von oben / außen radikal was zum Positiven ändert...


hinauslaufen?#t


----------



## Blauzahn (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*



antonio schrieb:


> diese akteure müßten vorher eben auch weg.
> 
> antonio



Antonio,
es geht doch schon längst nicht mehr um Personen...
die Strukturen verhindern einfach das da was gescheites rauskommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Antonio,
> es geht doch schon längst nicht mehr um Personen...
> die Strukturen verhindern einfach das da was gescheites rauskommt.


So ist das leider..........

Also weg damit...........


----------



## antonio (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Antonio,
> es geht doch schon längst nicht mehr um Personen...
> die Strukturen verhindern einfach das da was gescheites rauskommt.



doch um die personen, die auf teufel komm raus an diesen strukturen festhalten, genau um die geht es.

antonio


----------



## sonstwer (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Hi!

Genau das ist der Knackpunkt:

*Personen halten an ihren Posten fest!*

Sollte sich der BV erledigen, weil er pleite geht, oder weil er auf Grund der undurchsichtigen Finanzen Ärger mit dem Finanzamt bekommt, stehen die Chancen deutlich besser.

Es ist nämlich ein großer unterschied, ob sich jemand aus einer Machtposition (Posten) heraus an eben diese klammert, oder ob er diese neu erringen muß.

Das neuerringen und festigen dieser Position kann von der Basis wesentlich leichter unterlaufen und verhindert werden.

In dieser Hinsicht habe auch ich mittlerweile meine Konsequenzen gezogen. Da auch ich von meinem ehemaligen Verein bei der Entscheidungsfindung (Fusion) übergangen wurde, habe ich meine Mitgliedschaft gekündigt und damit auch meine Knete dem LV und gleichfalls dem BV vorenthalten.
(Getreu dem Motto: Jedes bisschen Hilft, sprach die Mücke und pisste in den Rhein!)
Stattdessen angele ich nur noch in Verbandsfreien Gewässern, von denen es hier in Berlin ein paar gibt.
Ist natürlich eine gewaltige Einschränkung für mich, mich vom DAV-Pool auf ein paar wenige Gewässer zu reduzieren.
Aber wenn ich damit nur einen geringen Beitrag leisten kann, war es mir das wert (in den Rhein zu pissen!)

LG,
frank


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*



sonstwer schrieb:


> hi!
> 
> Genau das ist der knackpunkt:
> 
> ...


#6#6#6


----------



## Sharpo (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Das ist wie mit Erbsen auf Elefanten schiessen.
Besser wäre es gewesen im Verein die Mitglieder anzuspitzen.


----------



## Blauzahn (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*



antonio schrieb:


> doch um die personen, die auf teufel komm raus an diesen strukturen festhalten, genau um die geht es.
> 
> antonio



Wie kommen die Personen in solche Positionen und wer hält sie dort hoch?

Die Strukturen sind es einfach, die es zulassen.
Bevor da nichts geändert ist, spühlt es, nach Austausch aller von dir vermuteten / gedachten Personen, die Nächsten in diese Position und alles ist wie vorher....

Die Ideologie und der Hintergrund passt nicht, die Systeme sind zu verschieden.
Freizügigkeit trifft auf Reglementierungsapostel.


----------



## antonio (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

die sind eben da, weil seit ewigkeiten diese personen diese strukturen geschaffen haben und diese für sich nutzen.
klar nützt es nix wenn einzelne, die etwas ändern wollen in entsprechende positionen kommen, die werden ganz schnell wieder weggedrückt.
wie willst du strukturen ändern ohne personen, die dies tun würden.
da gehören ne ganze menge von personen, die was ändern wollen und auch können, in die entsprechenden positionen.
und die könnten dann was ändern an den strukturen.
nur eben wie gesagt, so lange keiner den a.... hoch bekommt, wird sich nix ändern und da ist das problem.
du sagst strukturen weg, der beste anfang wäre dabei den bv weg als erstes.
welchen nutzen bringt er? ich sehe keinen, also weg damit.
und dann versuchen, da was neues aufzubauen mit neuen köpfen.

antonio


----------



## Sharpo (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*



antonio schrieb:


> die sind eben da, weil seit ewigkeiten diese personen diese strukturen geschaffen haben und diese für sich nutzen.
> klar nützt es nix wenn einzelne, die etwas ändern wollen in entsprechende positionen kommen, die werden ganz schnell wieder weggedrückt.
> wie willst du strukturen ändern ohne personen, die dies tun würden.
> da gehören ne ganze menge von personen, die was ändern wollen und auch können, in die entsprechenden positionen.
> ...




Die Medaillie hat immer zwei Seiten.
Einerseits sind es die Personen in der Führungsetage und dann auch wieder die Basis.
Wer will denn den Job als Vereinsvorsitzender an der Basis machen?
Wen interessiert eigentlich Vereins-oder auch Verbandspolitik?
Warum sollen Pieper & Co was ändern wenn deren Basis im LV Weser Ems o.ä. applaudieren?


Du sagst es doch selber...keiner bekommt den Arsch hoch.

Ich hoffe,dass die ehemaligen DAVler den VDSF Fuzzis mächtig Dampf machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*



> Ich hoffe,dass die ehemaligen DAVler den VDSF Fuzzis mächtig Dampf machen.



Warum sollten die das machen?

Die Delegierten des DAV sind doch einstimmig zum VDSF übergetreten - hätten sie ja wohl kaum gemacht, wenn sie die Verhältnisse im VDSF schlecht finden würden.

Die wollten das einstimmig so, "den Regeln der Demokratie folgend " wie Frau Dr. schreibt..

Warum sollten die dann "den VDSF-Fuzzis" Dampf machen, wenn sie ja schon gleicher Meinung sind??

Oder denkst Du man fusioniert, wenn man nicht gleicher Meinung wäre??

Es kam noch nie drauf an (weder in VDSF noch DAV), was Angler wollen!

"Die da oben" (VDSF, DAV und jetzt halt DAFV) spielen ihre Spielchen seit Jahren - und am Ende werden wie immer die Kleinen (die Angler in dem Fall) auf der Strecke bleiben...


----------



## Sharpo (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum sollten die das machen?
> 
> Die Delegierten des DAV sind doch einstimmig zum VDSF übergetreten - hätten sie ja wohl kaum gemacht, wenn sie die Verhältnisse im VDSF schlecht finden würden.
> 
> ...



Wettkampfangeln wird doch schon durchgedrückt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*


----------



## Honeyball (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und die Vorstände in den Angelvereinen auch.....
> 
> Nu sind alle weg.
> 
> ...


#c
In der Zwischenzeit könnten wir alle endlich mal wieder in Ruhe angeln gehen :m

...sogar um die Wette, wenn's denn einer will


----------



## sonstwer (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum sollten die das machen?
> 
> Die Delegierten des DAV sind doch einstimmig zum VDSF übergetreten - hätten sie ja wohl kaum gemacht, wenn sie die Verhältnisse im VDSF schlecht finden würden.
> 
> ...



Thomas, ich glaube, du hast endlich mal einen vernünftigen Post zustande gebracht! :l

In der Tat ging es nie darum, was wir Angler wollten. Darum wurden (und werden) wir ja nie gefragt, was wir von der Fusion halten, geschweige denn, was uns nach erfolgter Fusion erwarten wird!
Von Demokratie kann also keine Rede sein.

Ich hoffe sehr, daß du das auch begriffen hast und nicht mehr die (nicht informierten und nicht gefragten) Angler und am Angeln interessierten für diese Misere verantwortlich machst.

Sie können nämlich nichts dazu, daß es so weit gekommen ist.

Wo sie allerdings zur Verantwortung gezogen werden sollten ist der Umstand, daß trotz recht umfassender Informationen aus diversen Foren der Widerstand gegen die Bestehenden Zustände nicht immens zugenommen hat.

Das weist auf Gleichgültigkeit oder fehlendem Internetzugang (z.B. mein Schwiegervater, der weiß noch nicht einmal, daß die Fusion stattgefunden hat, aber auch viele andere) hin.

Gleichgültigkeit ist nicht  tolerierbar!
Fehlende Informationsmöglichkeiten außerhalb der Vereine und KV/LV) ist entschuldbar.
Nicht entschuldbar ist die fehlende Information seitens der Vereins- bis Verbandsfunktionäre.
Ein Vergleich zur NSA und dem BND drängt sich mi9r da regelrecht auf.
Nur lauschen, dann entscheiden und die Entscheidungen umsetzen, bevor es jemand merkt.
Das Geld dafür kommt dann aus dem Steuersäckel.

Was uns fehlt, ist ein "Snowden", der mal so richtig aus dem Nähkästchen plaudert.

LG,
frank

p.s.: Wenn ich mit meinem Schwiegervater oder meinen Kumpels um die Wette angle, dann kriegt das sowieso kein Schwein mit!


----------



## antonio (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

"Sie können nämlich nichts dazu, daß es so weit gekommen ist."

doch können sie, es gehören immer zwei dazu.
einer der etwas macht und ein anderer der es zuläßt.
wenn sie früher schon ihren a... hochbekommen hätten und von unten nach oben dampf gemacht hätten, hätte es nicht so weit kommen können.
so konnten sich eben nach und nach strukturen herausbilden, die zu dem führten was wir heute haben.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*



			
				sonstwer schrieb:
			
		

> Darum wurden (und werden) wir ja nie gefragt, was wir von der Fusion halten, geschweige denn, was uns nach erfolgter Fusion erwarten wird!
> Von Demokratie kann also keine Rede sein.


Frau Dr. widerspricht Dir da deutlich in ihrem Schreiben.

Laut ihr waren Angler nämlich klar doch verantwortlich, *weil den Regeln der Demokratie folgend alle organisierten Angelfischer/innen* dazu aufgerufen  gewesen wären, von ihrem Recht zur Mitbestimmung Gebrauch zu machen und ihre Vorstellungen zum Verschmelzungsvertrag einzubringen..

Sarkasmus an:
Du hast eben die Demokratie noch nicht begriffen und musst bei Frau Dr. Nachhilfe nehmen, die sich da ja anscheinend bestens auskennt - gerade was "Verbandsdemokratie" angeht, wenn man ihr Schreiben so liest..
Sarkasmus aus


----------



## sonstwer (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*



antonio schrieb:


> "Sie können nämlich nichts dazu, daß es so weit gekommen ist."
> 
> doch können sie, es gehören immer zwei dazu.
> einer der etwas macht und ein anderer der es zuläßt.
> ...



Sie können nichts dazu, weil sie nicht informiert und nicht gefragt wurden!
Würdest du dich für unsere Regierung verantwortlich fühlen, wenn du nicht über die Wahl an sich und ihren Termin informiert worden wärest?
Von der Wahl ausgeschossen würdest, weil du keinen Stimmzettel bekommen hättest?
Also gar nicht an der Wahl hättest teilnehmen können?
*So erging es der Mehrheit der Angler!
*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Frau Dr. widerspricht Dir da deutlich in ihrem Schreiben.
> 
> Laut ihr waren Angler nämlich klar doch verantwortlich, weil den Regeln der Demokratie folgend alle organisierten Angelfischer/innen dazu aufgerufen  gewesen wären, von ihrem Recht zur Mitbestimmung Gebrauch zu machen und ihre Vorstellungen zum Verschmelzungsvertrag einzubringen..
> 
> ...



Frau Doktor hat gar keine Ahnung. Weder vom Angeln, noch von Naturschutz oder gar Demokratie!
Sie ist in der FDP, der größten Korruptions.... tschuldigung, Lobbyistenpartei Deutschlands!
Was die FDP und ihre linietreuen Zombies unter Demokratie verstehen, möchte ich mir gar nicht zu eigen machen.

Davon mal abgesehen... ein solch pervertiertes Demokratieverständnis anderen (selbst im Scherz) zum Vorbild zu erheben....#q

Fakt ist, zumindest in dem Bereich, aus dem ich komme, daß niemand, den ich kenne, überhaupt gefragt wurde, was er davon hält, geschweige denn zur Stimmabgabe aufgefordert wurde.

_Frau Doktor *LÜGT* also ganz ungeniert, aus welchem Grund auch immer!_

(Dies ist eine Meinung, die ich mir auf Grund von Fakten bilden musste. Kein Grund also, den Zensurknüppel zu schwingen!)

LG,
frank


----------



## gründler (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Geschichte wiederhohlt sich immer und immer wieder!



Wir fahren Vollgas vor die Wand,so wie schon etliche Kulturen vor uns. 



Ps: Frau Dr.sollte sich mal mit Jürgen unterhalten,damit die fische die tagsüber schlafen in Zukunft auch ihre ruhe bekommen.

http://www.bild.de/politik/inland/d...-co-alles-verbieten-wollen-31369250.bild.html





#h


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Was uns fehlt, ist ein "Snowden", der mal so richtig aus dem Nähkästchen plaudert



Als One Man Show läufst du da wohl gegen eine Wand !
Frag doch mal aufgeklärt kritische Vereins/Verbandsmitglieder
nach dem Erfolg solcher Aktionen....viele Engagierte haben nämlich genau deswegen hingeworfen.Solange du den Kopf einer Hydra nicht abschlägst,wird das nix..und solange etliche einfach "nur angeln" wollen auch nicht.


----------



## Knispel (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> ... und solange etliche einfach "nur angeln" wollen auch nicht.


 
Bis denn gewaltige Einschnitte kommen, wie z.B. Nachtangelverbot, Aalfangverbot, generelles Angelverbot usw. ...
Denn wachen aber plötzlich 1000de auf und schreien nach dem Verband !


----------



## sonstwer (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Als One Man Show läufst du da wohl gegen eine Wand !
> Frag doch mal aufgeklärt kritische Vereins/Verbandsmitglieder
> nach dem Erfolg solcher Aktionen....viele Engagierte haben nämlich genau deswegen hingeworfen.Solange du den Kopf einer Hydra nicht abschlägst,wird das nix..und solange etliche einfach "nur angeln" wollen auch nicht.



Hi!
Versuch mal, den Kopf einer Hydra abzuschlagen!
Für jeden abgeschlagenen Kopf wachsen der *zwei neue*!
Erkundige dich mal im Bereich der Mythologie!

Wenn die engagierten die Sache hingeschmissen habe, ist da nicht meine Sache, sondern deren Resignation.
Ich für meinen Teil habe die dinger, die Konsequenzen gezogen und leiste meinen (kleinen) Beitrag, um den BV in Grund und Boden zu stampfen!

Bei den Leuten, die nur angeln wollen, solltest du unterscheiden zwischen denen, die von der Sache wussten und denen, denen die Informationen nicht zugänglich waren.

Von Vereins- bzw. Verbandsseite waren die Informationen niemandem zugänglich!
(Zumindest in meinem Bekanntenkreis.)

Aufgeklärte und kritische Verbandsmitglieder kenne ich nicht.
Verbandsmitglieder schon, aber die sind weder aufgeklärt, noch kritisch!
Gleichgültig triffts da schon eher.
Und Gleichgültigkeit brauchen wir jetzt am allerwenigsten!

Gute Nacht,
frank


----------



## wolkenkrieger (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> weil die Akteure die Gleichen wie jetzt auch sind!



Jupp!

Und deswegen machen weder Petitionen, noch Kündigungen (die schon gar nicht, weil sie damit die kritischen Stimmen dezimieren - wer kündigt, hat die Prinzipien von Mehrheiten nicht verstanden!) und auch der Gang zur Vereinsversammlung keinen Sinn.

Die Lösung ist so schwer, wie sie simpel ist: sich selbst einbringen, Verantwortung übernehmen, den biologischen Lauf der Dinge für sich nutzen und zum richtigen Zeitpunkt sagen "Ja! Ich übernehme den Posten!".

Nicht das Konstrukt ist das Problem, sondern die Konstrukteure - und die müssen durch Personen ersetzt werden, die

a) jünger und moderner sind und
b) die Dinge des Hobbys wegen machen - nicht wegen persönlicher Befindlichkeiten


----------



## Elbangler_70 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Die Lösung ist so schwer, wie sie simpel ist: sich selbst einbringen, Verantwortung übernehmen, den biologischen Lauf der Dinge für sich nutzen und zum richtigen Zeitpunkt sagen "Ja! Ich übernehme den Posten!".



Na dann wartet mal tausend Jahre....


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*



> Nicht das Konstrukt ist das Problem, sondern die Konstrukteure


Das stimmt so nicht, beides ist das Problem in gleichem Maße.


Wenn ein solches "Konstrukt" nicht verhindern kann, dass die Besetzung der Posten "da oben" - ob in BV oder LV - regelmäßig wieder die falschen Leute hochspült, ist selbstverständlich auch die Struktur in sich für Angler nicht tragbar.

Die Struktur ist die eigentliche Ursache/Krankheit, die falschen Leute am falschen Platz sind nur Indizien/Symptome..

Um die eigentliche Ursache zu bekämpfen, reicht also nicht das austauschen der Leute - man bekämpft damit Symptome, aber nicht die Krankheit..

Und um die Krankheit auszutrocknen, muss man denen die Leute und das Geld entziehen oder sonstwie die Strukturen zerschlagen - das hat Boardie sonstwer schon recht..

Denn "die da oben" in den BV und LV werden nicht freiwillig von ihrer Macht abgeben und Strukturen entsprechend ändern, dass das nicht mehr möglich sein wird...

Oder, um im Bild mit Diagnose/Krankheiten zu bleiben:
Man muss den Krebs bekämpfen, nicht nur die Geschwüre und Metastasen..


----------



## antonio (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

"Sie können nichts dazu, weil sie nicht informiert und nicht gefragt wurden!
Würdest du dich für unsere Regierung verantwortlich fühlen, wenn du nicht über die Wahl an sich und ihren Termin informiert worden wärest?
Von der Wahl ausgeschossen würdest, weil du keinen Stimmzettel bekommen hättest?
Also gar nicht an der Wahl hättest teilnehmen können?
So erging es der Mehrheit der Angler!"

klar sind sie nicht informiert worden, aber man kann sich auch informieren wenn man will.
nur das wollten sehr viele eben auch nicht.
ich kenne sogar beispiele, wo vereine informieren wollten und dann eben kam laßt uns mit dem verbandsgedöns in ruhe oder eben aus gleichgültigkeit die sachen zum linken ohr rein und rechts wieder rausgingen.
es wollten eben sehr viele gar keine info haben und deshalb sind sie eben auch schuld.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*



> es wollten eben sehr viele gar keine info haben und deshalb sind sie eben auch schuld.


Das Schlimme ist in meinen Augen, dass Angeln und Angler nicht wie im Rest der Welt als ganz normal gesehen werden und man nicht einfach so angeln kann.

Sondern sich rechtfertigen muss, informieren, organisieren und was weiss ich noch...

Nur weil man in der Freizeit raus will ein paar Fische fangen..

Weil Politik und Gesellschaft aus Angeln ne Wissenschaft machen wollen, moralisch/ethische Maßstäbe ansetzen bei der Behandlung von Fischen, die sie selber nicht mal im Umgang mit Menschen einhalten, dass alle und alles belehrt, gelehrt und reglementiert sein muss - und die Verbände diese Richtung noch unterstützen aus Angst vor Verlust des Naturschutzstatus statt sich eindeutig für Angler und das Angeln zu positionieren..

Ist doch kein Wunder, dass sich da immer mehr Leute, die nur einfach ein bisschen Angeln wollen mit Grausen abwenden und nur da organisiert sind, wo sie sonst nicht oder nur teurer angeln könnten..

Der Fisch stinkt zwar vom Kopf...

Im Falle VDSF/DAV/DAFV ist leider schon der ganze Fisch am Stinken durch jahrzehntelanges "in der Sonne liegen" derer "da oben" in den LV und BV, die das mit zu verantworten haben, dass es soweit kam............


----------



## Honeyball (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Im Falle VDSF/DAV/DAFV ist leider schon der ganze Fisch am Stinken durch jahrzehntelanges "in der Sonne liegen" derer "da oben" in den LV und BV, die das mit zu verantworten haben, dass es soweit kam............



Du spielst mit dem "in der Sonne liegen" aber doch nicht auf gewisse Verbandsvertreter an, die zu Sitzungen irgendwelcher europäischer Verbände in einem reizvollen Hotel in mediterraner Umgebung mit deutlicher Verspätung erschienen sind und zwischen lauter Anzug tragenden Vertretern aus anderen Ländern Europas vor allem durch ihre kurzen Hosen aufgefallen sind??? :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Man hört vieles - anspielen tu ich auf nix als auf das schon komplett falsche Grundverständnis von "denen da oben" in LV und BV und deren für Angler und das Angeln komplett kontraproduktives Tun und Treiben.....


----------



## Sharpo (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Du spielst mit dem "in der Sonne liegen" aber doch nicht auf gewisse Verbandsvertreter an, die zu Sitzungen irgendwelcher europäischer Verbände in einem reizvollen Hotel in mediterraner Umgebung mit deutlicher Verspätung erschienen sind und zwischen lauter Anzug tragenden Vertretern aus anderen Ländern Europas vor allem durch ihre kurzen Hosen aufgefallen sind??? :m




Neeee ne?  

Wo durch noch?
(Ich denk da an Sportfischerprüfung für ganz EU    )


----------



## Knispel (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Was ist denn nun ? Außer die Sache den wohl stattfindenden Wettfischen und diesem komischen Schreiben von Fr. Dr. hört und sieht man ja nichts. Was sagen die LV´s ? Haben die Infos vom DAFV - Bund bekommen ? Oder liegen alle Präsidiumsmitglieder auf Malle und feiern ihren Erfolg wie man den DAV über den Tisch gezogen hat ? Die Zeit hätten sie bestimmt nicht, muss doch noch Kassenbericht gemacht werden wg. der Hauptversammlung im September. Aber es herrscht : DAS SCHWEIGEN .... ( wie immer ) seitens Bund und LV´s. Der neue Ref. für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit müsste eigentlich so langsam einmal in die "Pötte" kommen .


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Naja, das mit den Wettfischen wurde ja anscheinend schon wieder relativiert.

Die LV`s wartet gespannt auf die Tagesordnung zur Verbandsausschusssitzung (muss mit der Einladung satzungsgemäß 4 Wochen vorher raus), da Frau Dr. und ihr Präsidium bis dato ja auch gegenüber den LV Kommunikationsverweigerung zu treiben scheinen.

Öffentlichkeitsarbeit findet weder seitens der Präsidentin (dafür im geschäftsführenden Präsidium) noch seitens des Referenten noch seitens der Geschäftsstellen statt.

Obwohl ja inzwischen die DAV-Seite abgeschaltet bzw. auf die DAFV-Seite verlinkt wurde, waren die bis jetzt (2 Monate nach Eintragung!!) nicht mal in der Lage, ihre Mitglieder und deren Kontaktadressen auf der DAFV-Seite aufzulisten.

Man muss es schon als Lichtblick sehen, dass Frau Dr. inzwischen wenigstens auf ihrer Seite angemerkt hat, dass sie versucht den DAFV zu präsidieren......


----------



## Knispel (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Ja - ja - ein guter Freund von mir würde sagen : Abgründe tun sich auf ...

Ich verstehe nur nicht, dass bei den LV´s der Kragen noch nicht geplatzt ist - für viel Geld jetzt wirklich 0 Leistung. Das geht doch so nicht. Ich würde 2 x anfragen - wenn denn nichts kommt würde ich sagen : dieser DAFV will mit mir nichts zutun haben und ich wäre raus.  Ich schätze aber einmal, dass jetzt auch der letzte LV gemerkt hat, was für "Macher" sie do gewählt und ihnen zugejubelt haben....


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Und?
Den organisierten Angelfischern ists doch anscheinend auch wurscht, für was ihr Geld verblasen wird - ich hab nix gehört, dass die jetzt endlich massenhaft bei den LV nachgefragt hätten, wies nun weitergeht..


----------



## pro-release (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Ähm, die amtliche Eintragung erfolgte erst vor 4 Wochen beim Amtsgericht Charlottenburg.  Ich bilde mir eine Meinung nächstes Frühjahr, das ist realistisch...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Nein, die Rechtsgültigkeit (Eintragung Offenbach) erfolgte schon vor 2 Monaten,  am 28. Mai, im Juni wurde nur der neue Standort in Berlin eingetragen.

Brauchst du mir ja nicht glauben, steht aber selbst auf der DAFV-Seite, wo man sonst nun wirklich kaum Fakten findet..

Davon ab wissen die allerspätestens seit Mitte März (Abstimmung im Ex-DAV zum Übertritt in den VDSF/DAFV), seit den seit Januar 2013 stattgefundenen Gesprächen und Verbandsauschusssitzungen, dass da vieles im Argen liegt, finanziell eh, aber eben auch programmatisch.

Also seit 4 Monaten (naja, das finanzielle eigentlich schon seit letztem Jahr, seit der LSFV-NDS das öffentlich machte)!!!!

Seitdem war Frau Dr. zwar in der Politik unterwegs, stellte sich aber weder auf der Geschäftsstelle in Offenbach vor (soll jetzt kommen), noch koordinierte sie die Arbeit der Geschäftsstellen, noch kümmerte sie sich um die Folgen der rückwirkenden wirtschaftlichen Einheit (Rückzahlung des Zusatzbeitrages der Ex-DAV-LV um Untreueanzeigen gegen diese LV zu vermeiden), in 4 Monaten schaffte sie es trotz im Versprechen im Mai Kassensturz nicht mal, bis dahin alle Dokumente zu bekommen und zu bearbeiten, auf das für Juni angekündigte Programm warten die LV immer noch - auch von der Präsidiumssitzung kam da ja nur heiße Luft, die Tagesordnung für den angekündigten Verbandsausschuss am 14. September liegt noch nicht  vor, auf laut Infos ausdrücklichen Wunsch/Befehl von Frau Dr. soll da trotz der Vielzahl von Problemen gerade mal 4 Stunden getagt werden (vor 14 Uhr kann sie nicht, geht nur bis 18 Uhr), und das bei Aufarbeitung Haushalte 2012 (inkl. Genehmigung der 2012er VDSF-Abrechnung), Entlastung VDSF-Präsidium für 2012, das Zahlenwerk 2013 (wie viel Kohle ist überhaupt da, wer hat (rückwirkende wirtschaftliche Einheit) welches Geld auf welcher Grundlage mit welcher Genehmigung (angebliche Aussage Pieper, Vizepräsident Fischen: Von ihm wäre kein Cent für eine Angelveranstaltung 2013 genehmigt worden) von wem ausgezahlt oder angewiesen wurde), Haushalt 2014 mit nur 550.000 Zahlern erarbeiten, den LV erklären, was diese für das wenige Geld an Leistung bekommen, Programm ausarbeiten und vorstellen etc. pp....

Probleme gibt's also genug - und was hat Frau Dr., das Präsidium und die beiden Geschäftsstellen in den 4 Monaten seit der Abstimmung getan?

Oder in den 2 Monaten seit Rechtskraft??

Du kannst gerne bis Frühjahr warten, ich prophezeie mal, dass einige LV so lange nicht warten werden, angesichts der Untätigkeit des neuen Präsidiums und der Geschäftsstellen.

Denn hätten sie was erreicht, erkannt, beschlossen etc., würden sie das doch öffentlich machen, oder?

Nachdem sich Frau Dr. im geschäftsführenden Präsidium ja selber um Öffentlichkeitsarbeit kümmern will (bei einer Kommunikationsverweigerin genau der richtige Job ;-))), dazu noch einen Referenten für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zur Seite hat (was hat der eigentlich in den letzten 2 Monaten seit Rechtskraft geleistet??) und 2 Geschäftsstellen mit 3? GF und einer Zahl an Mitarbeiter/innen, sollte da ja ausreichend Personal sein, um wenigstens die eigenen Mitglieder, die LV, zu informieren - nicht mal da ist auch nur ansatzweise was passiert.....


----------



## Lui Nairolf (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und?
> Den organisierten Angelfischern ists doch anscheinend auch wurscht, für was ihr Geld verblasen wird


 
Du magst ja recht haben (bzw. hast recht) in deiner Kritik am BV - aber diese eine Aussage geht mir so aufn Keks ... mit der gleichen Logik könnte man schreiben:

"Den unorganisierten Wählern ist es doch anscheinand auch wurst, für was ihr Geld verblasen wird".

Was will man konkret, realistisch, kurzfristig und ergebnisorientiert machen???
Demokratie ist eben doch nur die Diktatur weniger über viele.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*



> Was will man konkret, realistisch, kurzfristig und ergebnisorientiert machen???


Massenhaft diese ganzen Fragen dem eigenen LV stellen, damit die mal in die Gänge kommen und den BV endlich zum Jagen treiben  z. B...

Damit die LV sehen, dass ihren Zahlern das alles so nicht wurscht ist....

Wie gesagt, ich persönlich denke, es ist der großen Mehrzahl wurscht..


----------



## Knispel (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> (angebliche Aussage Pieper, Vizepräsident Fischen: Von ihm wäre kein Cent für eine Angelveranstaltung 2013 genehmigt worden) ....


 
Wenn das stimmt, hat aber zumindest ein Präsidiumsmitglied die Unwarheit gesagt und vor allen auch geschrieben. Es kann aber auch sein, dass die Gelder bereits 2012 vom nicht mehr existenten DAV verteilt und zur Auszahlung gebracht wurden. Man weiss es nicht, da ja nicht alle Unterlagen vorliegen bzw. bearbeitet wurden ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Nö, muss nicht sein, vielleicht hats ja die Präsidentin genehmigt... 

Kann ja sein, dass da jeder macht, was ihm gerade gefällt (mein Eindruck) - auch gerade finanziell (ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob da alle die Tragweite der rückwirkenden wirtschaftlichen Einheit begriffen haben, auch bez. Verantwortlichkeiten und (auch persönlicher) Haftung. Da sind die 55 Cent Zusatzbeitrag nur ein zu klärender Punkt, welche Geschäftsstelle auf wessen Anweisung welches Geld in 2013 für was rausgehauen hat, ist sicher genauso spannend)..

Angesichts dessen, dass da nichts kommt vom BV, Frau Dr., dem Präsidium, dem Öffentlichkeitsarbeiter, den Geschäftsstellen etc. und auch die LV über nix informiert werden, liegt diese Vermutung mehr als nahe.


----------



## Knispel (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Die Tragweite einer rückwirkend wirtschaftlichen Einheit ist mir allerdings auch nicht bekannt. Klähr mich doch einmal mit kurzen Worten auf.
Danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Für alle Gelder und wirtschaftlichen Handlungen auch der beiden Altverbände/Geschäftsstellen seit 01.01. 2013 müsste das neue Präsidium bzw. die ihm vorstehende Präsidentin seit Eintragung (28. Mai) laut Verschmelzungsvertrag verantwortlich (wirtschaftliche Einheit rückwirkend) und damit wohl auch haftbar sein.

Im Falle Insolvenzverschleppung, Untreue etc. natürlich auch persönlich, wie in jedem anderen Verein auch..

Da es wohl noch keine neue Geschäftsordnung gibt, müsste der Verband  nach der weiterhin wohl geltenden alten des VDSF auch 1/4 der Mitgliedsbeiträge 2013 als liquide Mittel bereithalten (ca. 400.000 Euro also, je nachdem ob man die 55 Cent Zusatzbeitrag mit einrechnet oder nicht).

Glaube persönlich nicht, dass die momentan das über haben...

Aber das hat ja auch den VDSF damals schon so wenig gestört, wie die über Jahre nicht satzungsgemäßen Revisionen ....

Und da werden sicher dazu einige Fragen kommen bei Verbandsausschuss und Hauptversammlung - oder wann immer Frau Dr. neben dem Wahlkampf mal etwas Zeit für den VDSF/DAFV erübrigen kann.


----------



## Oldschoool (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Spekulationen mehr ist das hier nicht .....

Ich meine: vielleicht bekommen wir das nur nicht mir , die Arbeiten wie wild und vergessen den "*kleinen*" Angler, 

Ich glaube da zwar nicht drann, aber wer hätte gedacht das es z.b. Ansätze gibt welche das Wettfischen wieder greifbar machen, ob das Realisierbar ist oder nicht ist ja erstmal nebensache aber diese Bruchstücke welche wir hingeworfen bekommen sind nicht wirklich schlüssig.

Letztendlich ist alles so undurchsichtig !!

So schreibt z.b. der Fv. Schaumburg Lippe: 



> Das die Hoffnung besteht, das der Landesverband Niedersachsen sich anders entscheidet und die Kündigung zurücknimmt.



Ohhhh --- Die älteren Herren des Fv. Schaumburg Lippe würden das wohl sehr begrüssen denn dann müssten sie sich keine Alternative ausdenken, wie die auch immer aussieht  -->Sie ist mit Arbeit verbunden


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*



> Das die Hoffnung besteht, das der Landesverband Niedersachsen sich anders entscheidet und die Kündigung zurücknimmt.


Naja, nach der Abstimmung der letzten HV in NDS müssten da aber dann viele anders abstimmen - da müsste der BV dann ja richtig was  vorlegen...

Wir werden sehen ;-))


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Für alle Gelder und wirtschaftlichen Handlungen auch der beiden Altverbände/Geschäftsstellen seit 01.01. 2013 müsste das neue Präsidium bzw. die ihm vorstehende Präsidentin seit Eintragung (28. Mai) laut Verschmelzungsvertrag verantwortlich (wirtschaftliche Einheit rückwirkend) und damit wohl auch haftbar sein.
> 
> Im Falle Insolvenzverschleppung, Untreue etc. natürlich auch persönlich, wie in jedem anderen Verein auch..


 
So einfach ist das (leider) nicht. Die werden diesbezüglich schon wissen was sie tun und ob sie das Risiko der persönlichen Haftung eingehen müssen. Denn nach § 42 Abs. 2 Satz 1 BGB ist der Vorstand *nur im Falle der vorsätzlichen Verzögerung** des Insolvenzantrages verantwortlich*! Nur in dem Fall sind die Vorstandsmitglieder, *denen ein Verschulden **zur Last fällt*, den Gläubigern für den daraus entstehenden Schaden verantwortlich! Sie haften dann als Gesamtschuldner. 

Interessant wird es aber dann, wenn nach § 830 BGB auch die Mitglieder des so genannten erweiterten Vorstands zur Haftung herangezogen werden können. Das sind die Vorstandsmitglieder, die keine Vertretungsbefugnis haben. Wäre z.B der Fall, wenn diese von der Situation gewusst haben und eine Verzögerung geduldet haben oder gar den Vertretungsvorstand durch Beschluss angewiesen haben keinen Insolvenzantrag zu stellen. 

Ich persönlich glaube allerdings das sich dieser Situation nicht alle Mitglieder des erweiterten Vorstandes bewusst sind. Sonst würden diese sicherlich eine Offenlegung der finanziellen Situation einfordern.

Und mal ehrlich- welcher (finanzielle) Schaden entsteht durch eine Insolvenz des Verbandes? Was passiert im Falle der Insolvenz? Der Verband wird aufgelöst! Positiv oder negativ für uns Angler? Das muss jeder für sich entscheiden! Ein paar Krankenkassen erhalten nicht die Beiträge, der Strom- und Wasserversorger bleibt auf ein paar Euro sitzen und gut. Die Angestellten in der Verwaltung verlieren ihre Jobs (nicht schön, aber nicht in unserer Verantwortung!) Und die Kohle von uns Anglern ist weg- aber was ist dabei anders als bisher?? Und dann? Dann werden wieder bekannte ältere Gestalten aus den Untergründen der organisierten Angelfischer auferstehen und mit Unterstützung der bisherigen Verantwortlichen einen neuen Verband gründen und das Elend fortführen. 

Noch etwas zur Ergänzung: Kein Vorstand kann sich damit rausreden, dass er für ddas Resort Finanzen nicht zuständig ist/war. Jedes Vorstandsmitglied ist hier in der Verantwortung! Außer wenn eine fachkundige Person diesen Posten inne hat- dann kann man sich unter Umständen auf einen Rechtsirrtum berufen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Die scheinen ja richtig viel Arbeit zu haben ....

Dem Amtsgericht in Charlottenburg gefiel die Satzung wie vorgelegt wohl nicht so richtig und es mussten im § 7 (BEENDIGUNG DER MITGLIEDSCHAFT) "redaktionelle Änderungen" durch die Präsidentin vorgenommen werden.

Wie sowas passieren kann mit dem geballten Fachverstand eingesetzter Anwälte, Notare, des Präsidiums sowie der ganzen Beteiligten aus den LV, welche diese Satzung ausgekaspert haben, darüber kann man nur spekulieren....

Immerhin wurden die LV darüber wenigstens benachrichtigt.......

Aber wenn die schon mit der Satzung kämpfen müssen, ist es ja weniger verwunderlich, wenn man dann bei "Kleinigkeiten" wie Finanzen, Inhalten und Zielen oder gar noch Öffentlichkeitsarbeit weniger mitkriegt.........


----------



## Elbangler_70 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Und was wurde geändert?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Empfehle bei Interesse Nachfrage beim jeweiligen LV - die müssten das ja wissen.....

2 Formulierungen (z. B. ersetzen von "durch eingeschriebenen Brief" durch "schriftlich")...


----------



## Knispel (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Das sind doch nur Kleinigkeiten , eben redaktionelle Änderungen. Das kann immer passieren, die waren in punkto Kündigung eben noch auf "Vorkriegsstand" . Ich würde aber immer per Einschreiben mit Rückantwortschein kündigen. Jetzt langt auch eine mail.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Natürlich..

S. o.:


> Wie sowas passieren kann mit dem geballten Fachverstand eingesetzter Anwälte, Notare, des Präsidiums sowie der ganzen Beteiligten aus den LV, welche diese Satzung ausgekaspert haben, *darüber kann man nur spekulieren*....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Da scheint wirklich eine geballte Ladung an Fachkompetenz vorhanden zu sein. Auch die Auswahl der externen Berater - die sicherlich ein paar Euro für Ihre Unterstützung erhalten haben - scheint ja gut durchdacht gewesen zu sein...#q.

Mit gleichem Sachverstand scheint auch die Auswahl der internen Verantwortlichen für das Ressort Finanzen bzw. der externen Finanzberater getroffen worden zu sein. Zumindest würde das einiges erklären...

Fehler passieren natürlich und vermutlich (leider) nicht nur bei solchen Kleinigkeiten, aber ganz ehrlich- eine fehlerhafte Formulierungen einer Satzung (Tagesgeschäft eines Notars?) dürfte im Jahre 2013 in meinen Augen nicht passieren. Ich wähle doch für ein solch wichtiges Vorhaben wie der Fusion zweier Bundesverbände Fachleute die sich in diesem Bereich auskennen. Dann darf das einfach nicht passieren! #d#d#d#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*



> Ich wähle doch für ein solch wichtiges Vorhaben wie der Fusion zweier Bundesverbände Fachleute die sich in diesem Bereich auskennen.


Wieso?

Die organisierten Angelfischer/innen wollten nach Aussage von Frau Dr. "den Regeln der Demokratie folgend" doch auch mehrheitlich eine Präsidentin, die weder von Anglern noch von Angeln eine Ahnung hat.

Passt scho (zusammen)..........


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Das die handelnden Personen der BV davon keine Ahnung haben, wurde der Öffentlichkeit ja zur Genüge gezeigt...

Aber die von denen zur Unterstützung geholten und bezahlten externen Fachleute (Notare/ RA etc.) hätten doch zumindest Ahnung haben können bzw. sogar müssen! Auf diesen Personenkreis bezog sich meine Aussage...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Wen suchen wohl Leute aus, die keine Ahnung haben??

Nur mal so als rhetorische Frage.............

wie gesagt:
Passt scho (zusammen)..........


----------



## Deep Down (2. August 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Mal wieder ein Beispiel der gnadenlosen Untätigkeit!

Fischsterben in Berlin

Wer äusserst sich dazu? Der Nabu! Warum kein Anglerverband?|kopfkrat

Wenn das hier nichtr reinpasst, dann bitte verschieben!


----------



## antonio (2. August 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

oh da hat einer vom nabu mal nen satz gesagt, na und.
ich kenn fälle aus der jüngsten vergangenheit, da war es umgekehrt, da waren es die angler, die sich nicht nur geäußert haben sondern eben auch die drecksarbeit getan haben.
vom nabu fehlte dort jede spur, weder worte noch taten waren zu sehen.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Zeigt, was der NABU definitiv besser kann:
Öffentlichkeitsarbeit...

Beim DAFV (merke: kein Anglerverband, sondern Verband der Bewirtschafter/Angelfischer!) ist im geschäftsführenden Präsidium Frau Dr. selber für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zuständig, hat dazu im Präsidium den Referenten Struppe zur Seite und 2 Geschäftsstellen mit Geschäftsführern und Angestellten..

Die kriegen nicht mal das alte Impressum der VDSF-Seite geregelt, auf der neuen DAFV-Seite steht auch nichts inhaltlich substantielles, was einen an eine gute Zukunft glauben lässt, Frau Dr. macht erst mal Wahlkampf - da muss man doch verstehen, wenn der NABU (wieder mal) besser öffentlich wahrgenommen wird................

Alles wird gut, die machen das schon, die da oben......................


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Letztes Wochenende war ja z. B. Bundesjugendfischereitag, auf dem nach damaliger Angabe auf Frau Dr.`s Seite Frau Dr. selber anwesend sein wollte..

Habt ihr irgendwo irgendwas gelesen - von den Kommunikationsverweigerern des (VDSF)DAFV - was die Jugend da Tolles gemacht hat?

Dass Frau Dr. da war?

Dass sie evtl. auch ne Rede gehalten hat?

Wie gesagt, Frau Dr. selber zuständig für Öffentliochkjeitsarbeit, mit Struppe dazu nen extra Referenten und noch 2 Geschäftsstellen mit Personal...

Wenn die das schon nicht hinkriegen, wundert mich weniger, dass sie im Verschmelzungsvertrag die 2 Geschäftsstellen und das Personal erst mal auf 8 Jahre festgeschrieben haben.

Brauchen die wohl dringend (was immer die da "arbeiten")...

Weil das Personal und die Geschäftsstellen ja trotz der horrenden Kosten schon jetzt nicht  für ne vernünftige Öffentlichkeitsarbeit mit 2 dafür zuständigen Leuten im Präsidium (Frau Dr. und Struppe) reicht..


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. August 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Letztes Wochenende war ja z. B. Bundesjugendfischereitag, auf dem nach damaliger Angabe auf Frau Dr.`s Seite Frau Dr. selber anwesend sein wollte..
> 
> Habt ihr irgendwo irgendwas gelesen - von den Kommunikationsverweigerern des (VDSF)DAFV - was die Jugend da Tolles gemacht hat?
> 
> ...



Was soll Frau Dr. auf der Veranstaltung einer Zielgruppe, für die keine Kohle mehr da ist ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Keine Ahnung, wurde ja nix bekannt, was sie da wollte..........


----------



## Knispel (3. August 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Nee, noch nicht einmal auf den Jugendfischereiseiten steht etwas davon. Pass auf, diesen Monat ist ja Jugend - Casting - Tag das wird denn ganz groß gefeiert und hochgejubelt in den Print - Medien.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Vielleicht war sie ja nicht da, weiss man es?

Stand ja nur als Termin auf ihrer privaten Seite...

Die sind ja vom (VDSF)DAFV noch nicht mal in der Lage, sowas dann auf ihre neue Seite zu setzen..

Hat mich eh schon gewundert, dass sie in Wahlkampfzeiten für so etwas Zeit haben will...

Wäre sie also nicht dagewesen, würde mich das sowenig wundern wie wenn sie als Kommunikationsverweigerin anwesend gewesen wäre und das nicht für Lobby/Öffentlichkeitsarbeit nutzen würde..


----------



## Deep Down (3. August 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Ich wette nach der Bundestagswahl geht sie als Beraterin in die Wirtschaft! Da hausiert sie dann mit Ihrem Naturschutzamt ohne dies jemals mit Leben gefüllt zu haben!
Vom unkritischen und schadlos überstandenen Interview in der R&R lässt sich doch laaaaange zehren!

TrashKino!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Viel Geld würd ich nicht dagegen setzen, denn wenn die FDP nicht über 12 % kriegen wird, wird sie mit ihrem schlechten Listenplatz wohl kaum wieder in den Bundestag kommen....

Soll man hoffen oder fürchten, dass sie sich dann Zeit für den (VDSF)DAFV nehmen kann?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Gerade erfahren:
Frau Dr. war kurz beim Jugendfischereitag und hielt die Eröffnungsrede - danach verschwand sie gleich wieder, musste wohl gleich noch nen anderen Termin in Schleswig Holstein wahrnehmen.........

Nicht mal die Ehrungen der Jugendlichen hat sie anscheinend vorgenommen. Da war der andere Termin wohl wichtiger...

Des weiteren:
Hauptversammlung in Saarbrücken im November wurde um 1 Tag verkürzt, die Präsidiumssitzung (3 Stunden) und Sitzung Verbandsausschuss (2,5 Stunden) wurde auf einen Tag zusammengelegt.

Ob die jetzt schon so wenig Kohle haben, dass sie einen Tag im Hotel einsparen müssen oder ob es einfach nicht genug Themen und wichtige Punkte zu besprechen gibt, da kann man nur raten. 
Oder ob man einfach die Zeit so kurz bemisst, um nicht auch noch kritische Diskussionen aufkommen zu lassen, wo jetzt doch "Deutschland, *einig* Anglerland"  entstanden sein soll...................

Tagesordnung gibt's natürlich noch nicht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Bei den zeitgleich zum Angeltreff der Vereine in Wurzen stattgefundenen VDSF-Binnenfischertagen in Kassel wurde von den da Anwesenden mit Unverständnis registriert, dass der Referent für Süßwasserangeln des (VDSF)DAFV, Steffen Quinger, auch diesmal wieder nicht anwesend war.

Das vor allem auch deswegen, da Quinger auch nicht beim letzten Treffen im April (dem ersten nach dem Beschluss zum Übertritt des DAV in den (VDSF)DAFV, Fachreferententagung für Fischerei, auch Kassel) auch schon nicht da war, sondern für internationale Wettkämpfe unterwegs..

Dass Herr Quinger da lieber "zu seinen Ex-DAV-Privatveranstaltungen gehen würde", statt sich endlich mal allen vorzustellen, für die er als Referent ja Verantwortung im Bund übernehmen soll, wurde da wohl nach Teilnehmerangaben so und in ähnlichen Formulierungen mehr als einmal gehört..

Auch hieß es da wohl wieder, dass die Finanzen des Bundesverbandes "noch schlechter aussehen würde, als man vermutet hätte"...

Inhaltlich wurde wohl auch bei diesem Treffen in Kassel nix weiter beschlossen.

Auch da wartet man drauf, dass die vom BV endlich mal in die Gänge kommen - und es scheinen immer mehr LV es langsam doch verwunderlich zu finden, dass nix, rein gar nix vom BV kommt bis dato.......


----------



## Knispel (3. August 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gerade erfahren:
> Frau Dr. war kurz beim Jugendfischereitag und hielt die Eröffnungsrede - danach verschwand sie gleich wieder, musste wohl gleich noch nen anderen Termin in Schleswig Holstein wahrnehmen.........
> 
> ...


 
Ist doch schon mal was - auf ihrer eigenen Verbandsausschusssitzung hat sie doch auch nur kurz Zeit .. Na ja, Finanzen, Haushaltsplanungen und Richtungen sind ja auch total unwichtig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

total unwichtig vielleicht nicht - nicht wichtig genug auf jeden Fall für mehr Zeit ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Und immer noch keine Meldung, was der (VDSF)DAFV für die (inkl. Zusatzbeitrag der Ex-DAV-LV) wohl um die 1,6 - 1,7 Mio. Euro  Beiträge in  2013 für seine Mitglieder, die LV, deren Mitglieder, die Vereine und deren Mitglieder, die organisierten Angelfischer, die das am Ende ja alles bezahlen, eigentlich konkret getan hat...

Währenddessen zeigt PETA munter weiter Angler und Vereine wegen Tierschutzverstössen an (Bundesgesetz, wäre da nicht ein Bundesverband gefragt?), die Politik im Bund fordert bundesweite Nachtangelverbote (Trittin, Grüne), eine Bundestagswahl steht an und dazu keine Nachfragen bei den Parteien zum Thema Angeln/Angler - Schweigen im Walde,  vom Bundesverband sieht man dazu nix, hört nix, passiert nix.......

Und Frau Dr. ist wieder für alle anderen unterwegs (heute laut ihrer Seite bei der FDP-nahen  Friedrich-Naumann-Stiftung - wohl wahlkampfmäßig) - nur eben nicht für Angler und Angeln.....

Ob die alle Probleme schon gelöst haben und nur nicht in der Lage sind, trotzdem Frau Dr. im geschäftsführenden Präsidium für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zuständig ist, sie dazu noch nen Referenten (Struppe) hat und zwei Geschäftsstellen mit Personal, das öffentlich zu machen??...

Aber man hört ja auch nix zu desolaten Finanzen, den ganzen inhaltlichen Problemen, der Ausrichtung und den Zielen des Verbandes...

Was machen die alle eigentlich den ganzen Tag mit den Millionen, die sie von den organisierten Angelfischern abgezockt haben?

Würfeln oder Karten spielen???

Immerhin war seit März der Übertritt des DAV in den (VDSF)DAFV klar, seit 28. Mai hat das mit der Eintragung Rechtskraft, im Mai wollte Frau Dr. einen Kassensturz gemacht haben, im Juni ein Programm und dessen Finanzierung vorgelegt - wat is denn nu?

Noch nicht mal ne Tagesordnung für die Verbandsausschusssitzung im September oder die HV im November liegt vor....

LV sind weiterhin nicht informiert, was da oben passiert, welche Geschäftsstelle was auf welche Grundlage arbeitet weiss auch ausser Frau Dr. scheinbar niemand, und, und, und.......

Tiefschlaf bei "denen da oben"?????


----------



## Knispel (5. August 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Die LV´s schweigen aber auch. Ich habe jedenfalls noch keine öffentliche Kritik über das Verhalten des DAFV Bund auf einer Homepage der Verbände gefunden. Helf mir bitte wenn ich was übersehen habe ....
Es kann allerdings auch sein, dass das gesamte Präsidium Frau Dr. im Wahlkampf selbstlos unterstützen muss, damit sie ihr Bundestagsmandat behält. Sollte sie den Einzug nicht schaffen - hätten die Herren ja eine plötzlich kopflose Galleonsfigur an der Spitze ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Da hast Du recht - auch die LV üben sich in gemeinsamen Schweigen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und immer noch keine Meldung, was der (VDSF)DAFV für die (inkl. Zusatzbeitrag der Ex-DAV-LV) wohl um die 1,6 - 1,7 Mio. Euro  Beiträge in  2013 für seine Mitglieder, die LV, deren Mitglieder, die Vereine und deren Mitglieder, die organisierten Angelfischer, die das am Ende ja alles bezahlen, eigentlich konkret getan hat...
> 
> *Währenddessen zeigt PETA munter weiter Angler und Vereine wegen Tierschutzverstössen an (Bundesgesetz, wäre da nicht ein Bundesverband gefragt?), die Politik im Bund fordert bundesweite Nachtangelverbote (Trittin, Grüne), eine Bundestagswahl steht an und dazu keine Nachfragen bei den Parteien zum Thema Angeln/Angler - Schweigen im Walde,  vom Bundesverband sieht man dazu nix, hört nix, passiert nix.......*
> 
> ...



Siehe zum fettgedruckten auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3949647#post3949647


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. August 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Sollte sie den Einzug nicht schaffen - hätten die Herren ja eine plötzlich kopflose Galleonsfigur an der Spitze ....



Meinst Du, das fällt auf ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Was nun?*

Wegen ihrem wirklichen Herzensanliegen, der Förderung der Gentechnik, nimmt sie wirklich was auf sich, die Frau Dr.... 

Recherchiert oder lässt recherchieren und setzt sich sogar mit Medien auseinander und schreibt z.B. offene Briefe an Intendanten des öffentlich-rechtlichen Fernsehens:
http://www.happach-kasan.de/presse/pressemitteilungen/presse-single/?tx_ttnews[tt_news]=2285

So ein Brief über die Verbreitung falsch verstandenen Tierschutzes in den  öffentlich-rechtlichen Medien und den daraus resultierende Nachteilen bis hin zur Kriminalisierung der Angler habe ich von ihr noch nirgends mitbekommen....

Merke also:
Gentechnik ist Frau Dr. also wohl definitiv wichtiger als Angler und Angeln - oder die Gentechniklobbyisten zahlen besser...............

Statt dessen immer noch keinerlei Meldung, was der (VDSF)DAFV für die (inkl. Zusatzbeitrag der Ex-DAV-LV) wohl um die *1,6 - 1,7 Mio. Euro Beiträge in 2013* für seine Mitglieder, die LV, deren Mitglieder, die Vereine und deren Mitglieder, die organisierten Angelfischer, die das am Ende ja alles bezahlen, eigentlich konkret getan hat...


----------

